# New Toyota Rav4 Hybrid or Lexus RX Hybrid?



## chicagojim68 (Mar 18, 2016)

I need a new car for my other business (realtor) and personal family use. Would a Hybrid SUV be good for a Part-time Uber driver.

Budget is 30k

TIA


----------

